# Winter in a T-Class



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We are determined to maximise the use of our van, including during the months of inclement weather.

We have the blown air Truma heater, inboard fresh water tank etc., and the only worry would appear to be the waste water tank and pipes.

Has anyone with any experience of a T-Class any advice or concerns about using one during the Winter months?

TIA

Paul
PS Van is 2005 model on a Merc


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

With a Hymer you should have no problems.

Is the Waste internal or external?

Even with external you can leave a bucket or wastemaster under it and leave drain open.

Trev


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Winter*



teemyob said:


> With a Hymer you should have no problems.
> 
> Is the Waste internal or external?
> 
> ...


We have a T class and agree in full.
When really frost, we leave the waste open with a bucket underneath.
Works for us


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Although our hymer waste tank is underslung it is heated, so if you have the heating on low it wont freeze. I still leave it open though in the winter.

PaulnCaz.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You should have no problem using the van in winter. We have a 2003 B Starline on a Sprinter chassis, also with an under-slung waste tank. It is insulated and has a double skin where hot air can be blown into the void by the Truma. Most importantly, the waste emptying valve housing is heated and it is from here that warm air also enters the tank housing void. According to a 2005 Hymer catalogue that I have, the T Class (M) has the same arrangement as ours.
Have a look underneath and you should see a large diameter corrugated hose coming down from the floor-pan and into the waste valve housing. This is an extension pipe from the blown air heating (see attached picture - pipe on the right).
We have been out for long weekends at below freezing in the UK (probably -5 to -8 °C) with no problems. The waste water was still quite warm when we got home and emptied the tank. We did not bother to leave the valve open or use a bucket. But we did leave the Truma ticking over at minimum setting all the time if we were out.
Remember that the Germans use their Hymers for skiing trips in the Alps!

Enjoy the winter.

Philip


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments. It would appear that Winter should hold no fears for us.

Mine does appear to differ slightly from yours Philip - do you think that mine heats the valve as well as the tank?

I now see why we chose Hymers 

Paul


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our waste tank is not heated and we have been out during the winter in minus around 7 deg on a regular basis and as previously mentioned we leave the tap open with a bucket underneath and have not had any problems at all.
On our previous Hymer we were out in a sever frost and we could not empty the waste tank as the valve was stuck frozen closed.
lesson learnt


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Thank you all for your comments. It would appear that Winter should hold no fears for us.
> 
> Mine does appear to differ slightly from yours Philip - do you think that mine heats the valve as well as the tank?
> 
> ...


Yes, I think so. If yours has a separate access plate in the base of the tank below the point where the valve and heating tube are (I think I can just make it out in your picture) that is the access to the valve housing. On mine it is attached by self-tappers and you can remove it to have a look at the valve assembly. You will see if the hot air pipe feeds into that area. n.b. it may take a bit of a fiddling to get the access plate out if it fits above the metal supporting strap.

Philip


----------

